# Social Discord Rp Server (Nsfw)



## Cres Moon (Feb 28, 2019)

Hey, I was looking for people who'd be interested in joining a laid back discord server, just message me and I'll invite you to it. Only requirement is you have to be over 18 and will need to provide some proof of age.


----------



## Dylan23 (Feb 28, 2019)

Hey, Id love to join the discord


----------



## Cres Moon (Feb 28, 2019)

Dylan23 said:


> Hey, Id love to join the discord


just need your discord


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 1, 2019)

May as well join.
Not sure if you have me, if not then here so: Smexy Likeok4#1235


----------



## Cres Moon (Mar 1, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> May as well join.
> Not sure if you have me, if not then here so: Smexy Likeok4#1235


invite has been sent I changed my discord name to nexus


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2019)

me too i'm in too


----------



## Wynst Draws (Mar 1, 2019)

What would the Discord be about?


----------



## Cres Moon (Mar 1, 2019)

Wynst Draws said:


> What would the Discord be about?


its a social server, so basically talking to other furs and stuff


----------



## Cres Moon (Mar 14, 2019)

bump


----------



## pinkfawn (Mar 14, 2019)

I'd like to join! Discord is pinkfawn#3345


----------



## Neiot (Mar 14, 2019)

I am sorry to hijack your thread, but I am having trouble posting my own thread here in the tavern. It gives me a server error. Anybody else having trouble with that?


----------



## Cres Moon (Mar 14, 2019)

Neiot said:


> I am sorry to hijack your thread, but I am having trouble posting my own thread here in the tavern. It gives me a server error. Anybody else having trouble with that?


you might wanna contact one of the mods or check the forums about the forum sit


----------

